# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Rotating Laser Level

## Craigoss

Hi Guys, 
I'm looking around for a new laser for an upcoming landscaping project. In the past i've gotten away leveling things with a simple Point Laser, but would really like to get one which provides a solid line such as a Line Laser or Rotary Laser.  
Minimum Specs
Budget: $600-800
Usage: DIY indoor and outdoor use
Range: 15m
Type: Line/Rotary Laser 
I'm having some trouble deciding what would be the best all round laser for a range of jobs indoor and outdoor. So far i've only looked at two models: 
Line Level
Bosch GLL 2-80 $439 GLL 2-80 Dual Plane Leveling and Alignment Laser | Bosch Power Tools
Some reviews suggest line levels are really only for indoor use and the laser is not particularly bright enough 
Rotary Level
Bosch GRL300HV $829 GRL300HV Self-Leveling Rotary Laser with Layout Beam | Bosch Power Tools
Larger unit, better laser but will still probably need to use a detector to use outside. 
Can anyone help me which unit to get, or suggest an alternative? I know there are plenty of cheap ones on ebay, but was looking for a quality laser which will last 20yrs. 
Thanks.

----------


## METRIX

You will need to use a detector with all of them outdoors, the green ones are visible outdoors, but still not over longer distances.
Forget the red ones you wont see them outdoors unless its before the sun comes up, or goes down.

----------


## Saltypete

I got one of the Lufkin cheapies($250 ish). Came with an OK tripod. It works a treat outside dawn and dusk, and does everything inside too. For outside I mark levels and benchmarks in the morning, then use a normal framing level during the day. No good if you are a business, but fine for DIY.

----------


## m6sports

I got one of these for our extension  500M Range Green Beam Self Leveling Rotary Laser Level Automatic Remote Control | eBay
im not sure if it will last 20 years but for something under $400 it did the job

----------


## Craigoss

I ended up buying the Bosch GRL300HV, has been a great unit.

----------


## toooldforthis

> I ended up buying the Bosch GRL300HV, has been a great unit.

  thanks for the feedback. appreciated.

----------


## opinio

I'm in a similar position to the original poster but I am looking for a reasonably prices laser leveller that will work outside mostly with some added benefits inside. I want to put in some low level (300mm) retaining walls. One of  the posters mention using a detector outside? Any suggestions on a DIY level laser level that comes even close to working outside? Any comments greatly appreciated. The Bosch PLL 360 would be perfect for me if only I could use it outside.

----------


## Craigoss

> I'm in a similar position to the original poster but I am looking for a reasonably prices laser leveller that will work outside mostly with some added benefits inside. I want to put in some low level (300mm) retaining walls. One of  the posters mention using a detector outside? Any suggestions on a DIY level laser level that comes even close to working outside? Any comments greatly appreciated. The Bosch PLL 360 would be perfect for me if only I could use it outside.

  I've recently finished a landscaping project and used the GRL300HV to set footing depths, block heights, RLs for stair riser designs. On an overcast day you can just make out the green beam, but when there is light it's impossible to use outside without the receiver. Plus the receiver is great, especially if you are working alone as you can use the sound to workout when your heights are correct. I had some concreters pour some footings and they ditched their dumpy to use this rotating laser instead. So just be mindful, if you don't get a laser with a receiver you might be restricted to working early in the morning or late afternoon to set your levels.

----------


## OBBob

What about the CPI ones at Sydney Tools? I have no idea about them but they seem to have good reviews and be suitable for outdoor use. There's this one or a more expensive kit with a tripod and detector.    https://sydneytools.com.au/cpi-cl101...aser-level-kit

----------


## METRIX

> I've recently finished a landscaping project and used the GRL300HV to set footing depths, block heights, RLs for stair riser designs. On an overcast day you can just make out the green beam, but when there is light it's impossible to use outside without the receiver. Plus the receiver is great, especially if you are working alone as you can use the sound to workout when your heights are correct. I had some concreters pour some footings and they ditched their dumpy to use this rotating laser instead. So just be mindful, if you don't get a laser with a receiver you might be restricted to working early in the morning or late afternoon to set your levels.

  A rotating laser without a receiver is about as useless a a car with no wheels, visibility of the beam is only useful indoors.

----------


## opinio

Excuse my ignorance as I am new to the products but by 'receiver' do you all mean the wall etc being worked on or is a receiver an actual tool?

----------


## opinio

> What about the CPI ones at Sydney Tools? I have no idea about them but they seem to have good reviews and be suitable for outdoor use. There's this one or a more expensive kit with a tripod and detector.    https://sydneytools.com.au/cpi-cl101...aser-level-kit

  This looks pretty good (for the price) if it does as advertised. I might go an chat with them as they might have other options too. Thanks.

----------


## OBBob

> Excuse my ignorance as I am new to the products but by 'receiver' do you all mean the wall etc being worked on or is a receiver an actual tool?

  receiver, detector ... something that senses the laser and beeps (usually), so you don't need to see the beam.

----------


## opinio

Thanks OBBob.

----------

